# GE BLower motor substitution



## jcrack_corn (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys, 

need to replace a GE 5kcp39pg s460s

it seems that PN has disappeared off the face of the earth and I cant find an x-ref.

3/4 HP 200-230v 6.0a

was thinking of using
5KCP39SG L938S  	 

specs are the same except 4.7a max draw (likely just more efficient, 11 years later)
linky:
wwwDOTgraingerDOTcom/Grainger/items/1YJC3

this is for a 5 ton heat pump blower trane twe060d150a1

thanks!


----------

